# Installing shims in 6700 shifters



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got a new madone with 6700. They gave me 5mm and 10mm shims. How do you install them? Do I just push them in and will they stay. Shimano has a picture of were they go but nothing saying how to do it. thanks Steve:confused


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

They just push right in. The picture should show how to orient. If not go to shimano.com and then to tech documents. They have nearly everthing there.


----------

